# Luton gyms



## bigmac (Aug 12, 2008)

I am looking for a new hardcore gym luton or beds area.

I am about 10 mile or so from bedford/luton but i dont think there is going to be anything hardcore nearer.

got to be heavy basic spit and sawdust.

Any help and prices opening hours would be appreciated

cheers guys


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Ask robsta bedford man


----------



## cubanpete01 (Oct 19, 2008)

Im based in dunstable and I would definitely recommend "The Gym" in town. Great bunch of lads and I would say try it out. If your coming from Luton then you go across the traffic lights in the centre then just before blockbusters and opposite bus stop theres a alleyway. Go up there and its directly in front of you. Opening times are 2pm-9.30pm and if you want anymore info let me know.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Couldn't tell you about gyms in Luton. Don't think there are really any spit and sawdust gyms left in Bedford - Venice Gym would be the closest to that....

Where do you live?


----------



## juniortom (Nov 17, 2007)

i also train at the gym in dunstable,great gym for competive bodybuilders an beginers alike


----------



## conan1980 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi

From luton so know about the gyms there..

Gym 1 on Leagrave road is the best one there, better than the gym

you have everything you need,

Chris Bajak , last year first timers runner up, trains there,,


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Bro I train at ultrabodies, or powercraft as is the new name. I live in Luton too, its a proper hardcore gym, got everything you need. Alot of competing bodybuilders/powerlifters there, great bunch. Im there most days at about 3pm, give us a shout if you need anything.

Gym one is decent, not sure on cost though, I pay £25 per month at mine and train whenever you want..

We are based in the town centre, cheapside, near the adrenalin tattoo studio


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Bro I train at ultrabodies, or powercraft as is the new name. I live in Luton too, its a proper hardcore gym, got everything you need. Alot of competing bodybuilders/powerlifters there, great bunch. Im there most days at about 3pm, give us a shout if you need anything.
> 
> Gym one is decent, not sure on cost though, I pay £25 per month at mine and train whenever you want..
> 
> We are based in the town centre, cheapside, near the adrenalin tattoo studio


Opening hours Monday - friday 8.30am to 10.30pm, sat and sunday 9am - 4.30pm


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

bigmac said:


> I am looking for a new hardcore gym luton or beds area.
> 
> I am about 10 mile or so from bedford/luton but i dont think there is going to be anything hardcore nearer.
> 
> ...


The best "bodybuilding" gym in the beds area is Golds. I have tried pretty much every other gym within a 20 mile radius and nothing compares. Its not as hardcore as it used to be when it was ultra bodies/premier but still good.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

Venice is ok - does have some decent weight (85kg dumbbells i think)but bloody basic, my third choice would be flexibility in town - only light weights (up to 55kg dumbbells) but a nice friendly atmosphere.<o></o>

<o></o>

Fitness First and LA Fitness and sh!tholes - filled with useless machines, hardly any free weights and full to the brim with [email protected] with attitudes. :cursing: <o></o>


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Bro I train at ultrabodies, or powercraft as is the new name. I live in Luton too, its a proper hardcore gym, got everything you need. Alot of competing bodybuilders/powerlifters there, great bunch. Im there most days at about 3pm, give us a shout if you need anything.
> 
> Gym one is decent, not sure on cost though, I pay £25 per month at mine and train whenever you want..
> 
> We are based in the town centre, cheapside, near the adrenalin tattoo studio


i haven't tried ultra bodies in luton but i've heard good things about it. If the OP lives in Luton then this would be the best bet.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 12, 2008)

cheers folks.

i think i will give powercraft a shot first off. am i right in saying its near the train station because i can go on the way back from work straight off the train.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Thats the one mate, leave the station down the steps, go left and its 30 seconds away


----------



## Steveoc (Jan 18, 2011)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Thats the one mate, leave the station down the steps, go left and its 30 seconds away


Hey I'm A Student, And Really Need A Gym To Get Back Into... I'm Far From Massive. The Atmosphere In Powercraft?

Cheers Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Hiya Steve, atmosphere is all good. Big mix down there, alot of big guys but also alot of newbies too. Absolutely no need to worry mate, as long as you out the weights back no one will have any probs etc, come along!


----------



## Steveoc (Jan 18, 2011)

Got Myself A Membership At Powercraft, Its A Great Gym, Sound Atmosphere.

Lads Were Helping Me Out, Spotting For Me, pushing me etc.

Great Value For Money.

Plenty Of Free Weights.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Good lad...glad you like, been there years and love it!


----------



## Kickaha (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Steveoc - is Power Craft still operating? I tried calling the number listed onlne but it's been cut off, lol.

What are the prices like?

Thanks


----------



## Steveoc (Jan 18, 2011)

Kickaha said:


> Hi Steveoc - is Power Craft still operating? I tried calling the number listed onlne but it's been cut off, lol.
> 
> What are the prices like?
> 
> Thanks


Hey man, yeah still operating, don't know what's going on with the number :/ lol. Prices are £24 pcm or £3 a session.

Really good atmos, a quality 'spit and sawdust gym' haha. Definitely worth at least a visit.


----------



## Kickaha (Jun 23, 2011)

That's great! Thanks for the info. Will get myself down there soon.


----------



## Kickaha (Jun 23, 2011)

Paid my first visit to Powercraft on Sunday. I was feeling a bit daunted by all the equipment but I asked for help and got some really helpful and friendly supervision till I was ok. Going back today. Thanks for the tip-off - much better than training at home!


----------

